# Need a cover



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes. They are currently out of stock. Just kidding.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

J F Go said:


> Yes. They are currently out of stock. Just kidding.


Just my luck lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Tore out many as a kid, never seen a new one.


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

Why not replace the devices with something from THIS century?


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

What the heck is that? It looks like it's all one device. A switch that controls a single receptacle with some kind of indicator lamp.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I bet that switch could start a 5 HP motor .... forever !  

I have one similar at my cottage, around 80 yrs + . Helluva 'snap' on operation.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

It's about 60 years old give or take a few.
We found it while replacing an old Mutac switch that finally gave up the magic smoke. Same age


----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

Make your own cover. Start with a two gang blank.


----------



## Yankee77 (Oct 5, 2020)

Fabricate one


----------



## meeko (Jan 21, 2014)

Drywall

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

meeko said:


> Drywall
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Winner Winner chicken dinner 

Cover was option A.
Removal is option B


----------

